
Six global banks join forces to create digital currency - goodcanadian
https://www.ft.com/content/20c10d58-8d9c-11e7-a352-e46f43c5825d
======
tree_of_item
Behind a paywall. Maybe this works for everyone?

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:3iRORm...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:3iRORmwUr6QJ:https://www.ft.com/content/20c10d58-8d9c-11e7-a352-e46f43c5825d)

~~~
goodcanadian
Interesting. No paywall on my phone, but paywall on the desktop . . .

